# Hurricane Irene



## 57Chevy (25 Aug 2011)

Shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

NASA Image of the day

High above the Earth from aboard the International Space Station, astronaut Ron Garan snapped this image of Hurricane Irene as it passed over the Caribbean on Aug. 22, 2011.
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/image_feature_2043.html
                                   _____________________________________________

Hurricane Irene Impact On Eastern Canada 'Quite Likely': Canadian Hurricane Centre
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2011/08/24/hurricane-irene-eastern-canada_n_935532.html
HALIFAX - Hurricane Irene is "quite likely" to have some sort of impact on Eastern Canada this weekend or early next week, the Canadian Hurricane Centre predicted Wednesday

But the centre said it was too early to say how the storm will affect the region, as its track and intensity can change.

The centre's first statement on the storm came as the governments of Nova Scotia and New Brunswick issued statements of their own, reminding people to be prepared with food and water in the event a major storm hits.

full article at link....
                                          ________________________________

Track Hurricane Irene here:   http://www.stormpulse.com/
                                          ________________________________


----------



## cupper (25 Aug 2011)

I'll let you all know how things go in the Mid Atlantic States.

First an earthquake, now a hurricane ... I don't want to know what's next.  :dontpanic: :endnigh:


----------



## Civvymedic (26 Aug 2011)

Im on a 2 week Daddy/Daughter roadtrip to the USA. We were in Annapolis Maryland during the earthquake and we are now oceanfront in Myrtle Beach South Carolina. Boy do I know how to plan a vacation  : We expect tropical storm force winds here and will be staying. I fear for those furthur north in North Carolina and potentially NYC. This appears to be a monster storm. Here in SC Wallmart had everything in regards to hurricane supplies out front day's ago. Highway's can easilly be reveresed to allow all lanes to be one way (out of town) and basically strorms are expected here. NYC In not so sure...


----------



## 57Chevy (26 Aug 2011)

Be safe on your Va Ka Civymedic.  
_________________________

Hurricane Center.

Irene currently stretches 1,000 miles wide - bigger than the state of Texas - and winds are as high as 110 miles an hour.

article:
Irene: East Coast Braces for Nightmare Scenario
Efrem Graham/26 Aug
http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/healthscience/2011/August/Irene-East-Coast-Braces-for-Nightmare-Scenario/
_______________

Hurricane Irene: Frequently asked questions
Jason Samenow/26 Aug
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/post/hurricane-irene-frequently-asked-questions/2011/08/26/gIQAsIFsfJ_blog.html

                            Articles shared with provisions of The Copyright Act


----------



## 57Chevy (26 Aug 2011)

full article at link.....
---
---
It's expected that Eastern Canada could be hit by heavy winds and rainfall from the tail end of the hurricane as early as Sunday night, Environment Canada has said.

"All we're doing right now is just giving everybody a heads up and saying there is something heading our way, it is a storm of tropical origin, they can pack a wallop, so let's all just pay attention," said Peter Boyer, a meteorologist with the Canadian Hurricane Centre.

"If the hurricane stays out over the Atlantic, it may be more of an issue for New England and the Maritime provinces," said Jeff Coulson, a meteorologist with Environment Canada. "If it does make landfall and comes inland into New England, there could be impacts for Eastern Ontario, but it's just too early to tell at this point."

The New York mayor said his city is preparing for the worst, positioning rescue boats and helicopters, working to minimize street flooding and gearing up at hospitals.

Read more:
Hurricane Irene prompts travel warning for Canadians
Postmedia News August 26
http://www.canada.com/news/Hurricane+Irene+prompts+travel+warning+Canadians/5311786/story.html#ixzz1W8sKchvT


----------



## Stoker (26 Aug 2011)

As of 5 mins ago, no plans here in Halifax about any percautions for the storm. I'd imagine ships will be prudent and ensure Hurricane hawsers are out and ships are well fendered. Of course that could change. I heard through the grapevine Norfolk basically emptied their base of ships, I believe something like 64 ships sailed, no mean feat.


----------



## cupper (26 Aug 2011)

Yeah. They cleared out Norfolk over the past two days, sent them offshore to ride out the storm.

Apparently anything with winds over 50 knots or seas greater than 7 feet will trigger an evac.


----------



## cupper (26 Aug 2011)

Warnings were issued over the last two days to evac the coastal areas from NC to NJ. Ocean City MD is closed and all residents need to be out by 5:00 this afternoon. The big Martin Luther King Memorial dedication scheduled for Sunday was postponed until September or October.

The saving grace is that it's hitting during a weekend, so they do not have to deal with week day traffic if a large evacuation out of DC is required. You would figure that 10 years after 9-11, and drills and tests every July 4th that they would have a mass evacuation from DC down to a science. But Tuesday's quake showed that nothing much has changed.


----------



## Civvymedic (26 Aug 2011)

It's very windy here now. No rain yet but I'm looking at a monster storm out over the ocean as we speak. The waves are incredible. Precautions here are just to bring in loose items, clear some trees etc. They did however take off all the gondolas from the new skywheel in downtown Myrtle Beach. I have much concern for those furthur up the coast. Some people from the Virginia, DC, and New York areas that were staying here left early to go home and secure there properties, others have stayed fearing the traffic and driving conditions. Those parts of the coast simply didnt expect a storm of this size.


----------



## Pelorus (26 Aug 2011)

On the bright side Irene is going to bring some pretty nice surfing conditions into Nova Scotia for a couple of days.


----------



## cupper (26 Aug 2011)

Wouldn't mind spending a day or two at Peggy's Cove after the storm to get some great picts, but alas I'll have to wait until my next trip back home.


----------



## cupper (27 Aug 2011)

Just on the edge of the first rain bands as of 10:30. 

The storm came on shore in NC earlier this morning, and they are saying the power has dropped a fair amount. Still looking at significant winds and rainfall, and combine with tidal and storm surges we could get a significant amount of flooding in the low lying regions, especially along the Potomac.


----------



## 57Chevy (27 Aug 2011)

Found this site really interesting covering all the details......explore. 

Storm Coverage

Hurricane Irene: Current Conditions
The following are a collection of maps showing the current conditions along the path of Hurricane Irene. You will find everything from current radar imagery to current winds, wave heights and satellite. 

http://www.weather.com/weather/hurricanecentral/article/hurricane-irene-current-conditions_2011-08-26


----------

